# Cage/Habitat Accessoriessss....[?]



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Sooo, I've seen where lotttsss of people have the liners for their hedgies' habitat.

First question: 
What liners is best: flannel, fleece, corduroy, cotton?
I've seen a lot about fleece but then lately I've seen more people mention flannel too.
Any thoughts/suggestions?

Second: 
Do you buy the liner(s) from a specific [online] store where they're made specially for cages/habitats, or is it the same thing as just going to a fabric store?

Third:
About the fabric strips for burrowing... I've heard lots about cutting up the strips of fabric to put in an igloo or wherever. Then I saw someone mentioning that it doesn't do much good because they don't necessarily care for it and it just ends up all over the cage. 
What's your thoughts/experience?

Thankssss!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use fleece,It can be bought at any fabric store.
As for the strips some hedgies like em some don't.
Lot's of hedgies prefer hedgie bags/sacks to sleep in.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use fleece. It is hard to describe but I aim for the type that is not too fluffy but not flat and hard either. The extra fluffy stuff just gets on their poopy feet and nails, its messy. I purchase baby blankets when the nice ones are at the dollar store, and was given tons of just plain fleece that was soft from my crafty family member who had lots leftover from a project. 

Mine love fleece strips. I believe this because I put them around the cage and they will bring them into their kleenex boxes themselves. They also have scattered them around the cage, so I believe they like to carry them around. I've also found them under the blankets with them. The only drawback for me is when they stick them in the water dishes, what a mess. I change the strips out anytime I see any pooped on or for their weekly cage over-haul cleaning of bedding. 

I put in some flannel a couple times and my hedgies seemed to like it but then I saw the items I had put in had some strings. I didn't want to have to worry about that so I removed the flannel items and haven't used flannel since then. Oh and with the fleece be sure no human hair is sticking to it before you put it in the cage. The hair strands can wrap around their little legs and toes. My fleece blankets have to be picked clean after drying to make sure I get all the hair off them. (we have long dog hair, people hair, and lots of static I guess)


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer flannel, but that has to be sewn. A lot of people prefer fleece because you can just cut it and it won't unravel or fray. Fleece is made from plastic so it is not absorbent. I like flannel because it is absorbent but it also dries quickly and is more durable unlike cotton. I don't know about courduroy, but you can also use denim. Denim might be preferable for rough and tumble hedgies who shred softer fabrics.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I sew my own liners..the bottom layer is fleece, middle layer is absorbant material used for diapers, top layer is flannel.


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

okay, cool. I will probably end up trying them all just to see what my hedgie likes best.

Nikki - where do you get the middle layer and what is it called? that sounds like a good idea and i love making things so i'll try that for sure.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I get it at a fabric store, Fabricland, I 'think' its called diaper felting.


----------



## quilber.quilberta.quilene (Aug 26, 2017)

I use fleece and flannel not sure about courdiroy but I've tried cotton and had bad expirience either their nails get caught or the poo off their feet tracks on it, it can even get stuck in between quils so I do not recomend cotton. However flannel an fleece are great they aren't to expensive but work great.

Liners are sold at pet stores sometimes but aren't a regular find.

In my past expirience my hedgies never were good with strips they always made a mess of them they might have it in their igloo when one and than in the morning I'd find it in their water dish of litter tray, personally I prefer sleep sacks and fabric igloos thy are much more manageable and overall comfy for your pet and I would highly recommend ones of those instead.


----------

